# Sneezing during 2ww - bit of fun!



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

I've never heard of sneezing being an early pregnancy symptom but I have sneezed every day for past few days.  I have no allergies and as far as I know I don't have a cold coming. I only notice because everytime I sneeze i worry I'm going to dislodge the embies!! OR am I going   on my 2ww?! 

Jo x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's absolutely no way that sneezing would dislodge your embies so please stop worrying.

Your embies are microscopic and I remember on our first ever IVF, the nurse explaining that your womb is like a deflated womb and she held her palms together to show, saying that inside it's like a jam sandwich and not only is womb sticky but the embies are too....so they're not floating around, they're safe and secure.

Sneezing could just be a coincidence (do you get hayfever), it could be a reaction to some of the drugs...any number of reasons.  I know it's easier said than done but I'd try not to read too much into anything.....and just think of those embies snuggling in and making themselves comfortable for the 9 month duration.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

JOJO    Its funny you should mention sneezing. I am coming to the end of 2ww, OTD on Saturday, though have been testing and getting negatives. Not that I want to worry you, sorry.
But I noticed that I have been sneezing a lot as well. I have never had hayfever before and very rarely sneeze normally. I didnt want to mention it, cos I thought I was the only one and it seemed like a weird side effect. Maybe it is just a side effect of the drugs as minxy says.

TracyM


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

I have terrible allergies & sneeze Very often & did do thru my 2ww with Miles as it was
around tree pollen time so I wouldnt worry about it doing any harm  

      Katy, xxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I sneeze all the way through every tx! I've read that there is a connection between the lining of the nose and increased hormone levels!


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

I rarely sneeze (and I didn't last ICSI) but I'm 7 days into my 2ww and I've been sneezing like a trooper. even been waking up in the night with a double sneeze. (Always sends a spasm into my ovaries so I can understand totally why you're worried) 

- OOOOHHHHH hope it's a positive sign and it means our embies are settling in and our bodies are happily adjusting in some way.  Finger crossed!    xxx


----------

